# Briggs and stratton 8hp lawn mower spark



## Lordii (Dec 18, 2012)

Okay so I recieved a westwood ride on lawnmower with a briggs and stratton 8hp engine non runner.
I dont seem to be getting any spark. Ive held the spark plug against motor housing or somthing metal and nothing, Ive also stuck a meter on the lead and to earth to check if there is a voltage when I pull the cord but it reads nothing I could be doing it wrong I don't know, it also has electric start but the key is missing and the battery is dead! The spark plug is also new. 
I've cleaned the magnet on the flywheel with emery cloth, and also the points on the ignition coil. Ive possibly placed the coil on in the incorrect posisition..? I've read about the kill switch wire that could cause it not to spark but I'm not really sure what I'm looking at, the coil had the spark lead and another wire which I could remove. What else can I check and is there anyway of checking the coil? Thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Remove the "other wire" that is the kill wire. If that does it you have a problem with the "stop" circuit.

If you have points, chances are good that they need replaced and along with the capacitor, i.e. tune up kit.

As far as the gap on the flywheel, the only adustment is up or down, known as air gap. Adjust it to about .012, thickness of a business card.

Let us known please.

BG


----------



## Lordii (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey thanks for the reply, I haven't had much time on it this week. I tried removing the kill wire and I had assistance watching the spark. I had spark it was a mix between white and an orange spark. Chances are it worked before I just couldn't see it. So now it was time to see if it starts up, I had to fit a new fuel pipe as the old was brittle an had many splits. It wouldn't start, previously I have cleaned the air filter and carb which was full of gunk. This is all I had time for. I'm not 100% sure where all the levers and stuff are ment to be positioned, any suggestions what I should try next? Kill wire is still off btw. Thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You are going to need a "tune up kit" just to be sure on the spark.

No idea on the levers, sorry.

BG


----------



## Lordii (Dec 18, 2012)

What's a tune up kit?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Basementgeek said:


> If you have points, chances are good that they need replaced and along with the capacitor, i.e. tune up kit.
> 
> BG


----------



## Lordii (Dec 18, 2012)

Motor is up and running now I got a carb refurb kit. Fiddled around a bit and runs up. Have other issues with drive which I'll post in new thread thanks for help


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

A tune up kit for the spark is still nt a bad idea.

Glad it is running. I answered your other post already.

BG


----------

